# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xin gởi lời cảm ơn!

## nxtk2401

hi all!
hôm nay mình viết vài dòng này để cảm ơn mọi người đã giúp đỡ và ủng hộ mình. hiii
sau nhiều ngày "vật vả", " lăn lộn", "lặn lội", "hì hục" ( nói cho vui thôi) thì mình cũng đã khai trương được ý tưởng bán kim chi hàn quốc của mình. cũng chẳng có gì là lớn lao, nhưng mình đã hành động. còn bán được hay ko là vấn đề tính sau. còn phụ thuộc vào thiên thời địa lợi nhân hòa. mặc dù cũng đã cố gắn nhưng công việc ở cty quá nhiều, về nhà thì lu bu con cái. mình đã đang dần dần hoàn thiện về thẩm mỹ cũng như chất lượng của sản phẩm. khi mình bán nhiều mình sẽ nhận được nhiều ý kiến đóng góp quý giá mình lại tiếp tục hoàn thiện hơn.
cuối cùng xin cảm ơn BQT diendantinhoc.vn cũng giúp đỡ mình rất nhiều trong việc này cụ thể như trexanhvn, tranvu...
cũng đồng cảm ơn  2 admin bên ytuonglamgiau.vn , cùng bác MV_xdkt, bác vươnggiang. 
xin chào thân ái.

----------

